

Record labels to pay $45M for piracy - ubasu
http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/January2011/10/c9214.html

======
bobds
It's pretty hilarious that the big record labels also dabble in "piracy",
releasing stuff without permission from the artists.

